# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هذه رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأطفال

## أبوحسام الدين

هذه رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأطفال
بقلم أبوحسام الدين الطرفاوي

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وبعد
فإن الناظر في شخصية النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيرته العطرة تحت ضوء قوله تعالى { وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين} يدرك هذه الحقيقة .
وهنا أذكر لكم بعضا من جوانب رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأطفال والرحص على رعايتهم .
1 ـ كان النبي r من أكثر الناس رحمة بالأطفال 
وقد رأينا كيف بكى على ابنه حين مات وعلى بنت زينب وكان يأمر برحمة الصغير
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَيْسَ مِنَّا مَنْ لَمْ يَرْحَمْ صَغِيرَنَا وَيَعْرِفْ حَقَّ كَبِيرِنَا([1])
2 ـ ونراه الآن يقبل الأطفال .
روى أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده (5848 ) عن أبي هريرة ، قال : دخل عيينة بن حصن على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرآه يقبل الحسن والحسين ، فقال : أتقبلهما يا رسول الله ؟ قال عيينة : وإن لي عشرة فما قبلت أحدا منهم . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من لا يرحم لا يرحم 
وقد رواه البخاري (5998) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : جَاءَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : تُقَبِّلُونَ الصِّبْيَانَ ؟ فَمَا نُقَبِّلُهُمْ 
فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَوَأَمْلِكُ لَكَ أَنْ نَزَعَ اللَّهُ مِنْ قَلْبِكَ الرَّحْمَةَ
*3 ـ خوف النبي r على الأطفال من الشياطين* 

روى مسلم (3756 ) عنَ جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قال : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا كَانَ جُنْحُ اللَّيْلِ أَوْ أَمْسَيْتُمْ فَكُفُّوا صِبْيَانَكُمْ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْتَشِرُ حِينَئِذٍ فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ سَاعَةٌ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ فَخَلُّوهُمْ وَأَغْلِقُوا الْأَبْوَابَ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لا يَفْتَحُ بَابًا مُغْلَقًا وَأَوْكُوا قِرَبَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ وَخَمِّرُوا آنِيَتَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ أَنْ تَعْرُضُوا عَلَيْهَا شَيْئًا وَأَطْفِئُوا مَصَابِيحَكُمْ .
وفي البخاري (3069 ) وَاكْفِتُوا صِبْيَانَكُمْ عِنْدَ الْعِشَاءِ فَإِنَّ لِلْجِنِّ انْتِشَارًا وَخَطْفَةً .. الحديث
*4 ـ لا يقطع النبي على الأطفال لعبهم ولو كان في صلاة*

روى النسائي (1141) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شَدَّادٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي إِحْدَى صَلاتَيْ الْعِشَاءِ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ حَسَنًا أَوْ حُسَيْنًا ، فَتَقَدَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَوَضَعَهُ ثُمَّ كَبَّرَ لِلصَّلاةِ فَصَلَّى فَسَجَدَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْ صَلاتِهِ سَجْدَةً أَطَالَهَا .
قَالَ أَبِي : فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي وَإِذَا الصَّبِيُّ عَلَى ظَهْرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ سَاجِدٌ فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى سُجُودِي فَلَمَّا قَضَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الصَّلاةَ قَالَ : النَّاسُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّكَ سَجَدْتَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْ صَلاتِكَ سَجْدَةً أَطَلْتَهَا حَتَّى ظَنَنَّا أَنَّهُ قَدْ حَدَثَ أَمْرٌ أَوْ أَنَّهُ يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ! 
قَالَ : كُلُّ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَكُنْ ؛ وَلَكِنَّ ابْنِي ارْتَحَلَنِي فَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ أُعَجِّلَهُ حَتَّى يَقْضِيَ حَاجَتَهُ .
*5 ـ النبي يعلم الأطفال آداب الأكل*

روى البخاري (5376) عن عُمَرَ بْنَ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ يَقُولُ كُنْتُ غُلَامًا فِي حَجْرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَتْ يَدِي تَطِيشُ فِي الصَّحْفَةِ فَقَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : يَا غُلامُ سَمِّ اللَّهَ وَكُلْ بِيَمِينِكَ وَكُلْ مِمَّا يَلِيكَ فَمَا زَالَتْ تِلْكَ طِعْمَتِي بَعْدُ .
*6 ـ النبي يحمل الأطفال ويحنكهم* 

روى البخاري (5467) عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : وُلِدَ لِي غُلَامٌ فَأَتَيْتُ بِهِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَسَمَّاهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فَحَنَّكَهُ بِتَمْرَةٍ وَدَعَا لَهُ بِالْبَرَكَةِ وَدَفَعَهُ إِلَيَّ وَكَانَ أَكْبَرَ وَلَدِ أَبِي مُوسَى .
*7 ـ النبي يحترم رأي الصغير* 

روى البخاري ( 5620) عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُتِيَ بِشَرَابٍ فَشَرِبَ مِنْهُ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ غُلامٌ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِ الأَشْيَاخُ فَقَالَ : لِلْغُلامِ أَتَأْذَنُ لِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَ هَؤُلاءِ فَقَالَ الْغُلامُ وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لا أُوثِرُ بِنَصِيبِي مِنْكَ أَحَدًا قَالَ : فَتَلَّهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي يَدِهِ .
*8 ـ رفق النبي بمن يخدمه من الأطفال* 

روى البخاري (2768) عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ : لَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَدِينَةَ أَخَذَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ بِيَدِي فَانْطَلَقَ بِي إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ أَنَسًا غُلامٌ كَيِّسٌ فَلْيَخْدُمْكَ 
قَالَ : فَخَدَمْتُهُ فِي الْحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا قَالَ لِي لِشَيْءٍ صَنَعْتُهُ لِمَ صَنَعْتَ هَذَا هَكَذَا وَلا لِشَيْءٍ لَمْ أَصْنَعْهُ لِمَ لَمْ تَصْنَعْ هَذَا هَكَذَا .
*9 ـ النبي r يعلم الغلام أصول دينه*

روى الترمذي (2512) عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ : كُنْتُ خَلْفَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمًا فَقَالَ : يَا غُلامُ إِنِّي أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ احْفَظْ اللَّهَ يَحْفَظْكَ احْفَظْ اللَّهَ تَجِدْهُ تُجَاهَكَ إِذَا سَأَلْتَ فَاسْأَلْ اللَّهَ وَإِذَا اسْتَعَنْتَ فَاسْتَعِنْ بِاللَّهِ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الأُمَّةَ لَوْ اجْتَمَعَتْ عَلَى أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ إِلا بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ لَكَ وَلَوْ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَضُرُّوكَ إِلا بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ رُفِعَتْ الأَقْلامُ وَجَفَّتْ الصُّحُفُ .
قَالَ : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ([2])
*10 ـ يلاعب r الأطفال الصغار*

روى البخاري (6203) عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ : كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَحْسَنَ النَّاسِ خُلُقًا وَكَانَ لِي أَخٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ : أَبُو عُمَيْرٍ قَالَ : أَحْسِبُهُ فَطِيمًا ، وَكَانَ إِذَا جَاءَ قَالَ : يَا أَبَا عُمَيْرٍ مَا فَعَلَ النُّغَيْرُ نُغَرٌ كَانَ يَلْعَبُ بِهِ ، فَرُبَّمَا حَضَرَ الصَّلاةَ وَهُوَ فِي بَيْتِنَا فَيَأْمُرُ بِالْبِسَاطِ الَّذِي تَحْتَهُ فَيُكْنَسُ وَيُنْضَحُ ثُمَّ يَقُومُ وَنَقُومُ خَلْفَهُ فَيُصَلِّي بِنَا .
قال الحافظ في الفتح :
قوله : ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن الناس خلقا ) هذا قاله أنس توطئة لما يريد من قصة الصبي , وأول حديث شعبة عن أنس قال " إن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخالطنا " ولأحمد من طريق المثنى بن سعيد عن أبي التياح عن أنس " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يزور أم سليم " وفي رواية محمد بن قيس المذكور " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد اختلط بنا أهل البيت " يعني لبيت أبي طلحة وأم سليم , ولأبي يعلى من طريق محمد بن سيرين عن أنس " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يغشانا ويخالطنا " ..
قوله : ( وكان لي أخ يقال له أبو عمير ) هو بالتصغير , وفي رواية حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس عند أحمد " كان لي أخ صغير " وهو أخو أنس بن مالك من أمه , ... وقد وقع عند أحمد من طريق المثنى بن سعيد مثل ما في الأصل فطيم بمعنى مفطوم أي انتهى إرضاعه . 
قوله : ( وكان ) أي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا جاء ) زاد مروان بن معاوية في روايته " إذا جاء لأم سليم يمازحه ", وفي أخرى " يضاحكه " وفي رواية " يهازله ", وفي رواية " يفاكهه " . 
قوله : ( يا أبا عمير ) في رواية ربعي بن عبد الله " فزارنا ذات يوم فقال : يا أم سليم ما شأني أرى أبا عمير ابنك خائر النفس " بمعجمة ومثلثة أي ثقيل النفس غير نشيط , وفي رواية " فجاء يوما وقد مات نغيره " زاد مروان " الذي كان يلعب به " زاد إسماعيل " فوجده حزينا , فسأل عنه فأخبرته فقال : يا أيا عمير " وساقه أحمد بتمامه , وفي رواية " فقال ما شأن أبي عمير حزينا " وفي رواية ربعي بن عبد الله " فجعل يمسح رأسه ويقول " . 
قوله : ( ما فعل النغير ) بنون ومعجمة وراء مصغر , وكرر ذلك في رواية حماد بن سلمة . 
قوله : ( نغير كان يلعب به ) قال عياض : النغير طائر معروف يشبه العصفور , وقيل هي فرخ العصافير , قال : والراجح أن النغير طائر أحمر المنقار .([3])
11 ـ حرصه r على حياة الطفل وهو جنين أو رضيع 
فإن الحامل إذا صامت قد يؤثر الصوم على حياة الجنين ، وكذلك الطفل الرضيع ، فمن رحمة الله تعالى أن أسقط وجوب الصوم عنها رأفة بالطفل . فهل هناك رحمة أعظم من هذه الرحمة ؟!!
روى ابن ماجة (1667) عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي عَبْدِ الأَشْهَلِ قَالَ : أَغَارَتْ عَلَيْنَا خَيْلُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَتَغَدَّى فَقَالَ : ادْنُ فَكُلْ 
قُلْتُ : إِنِّي صَائِمٌ 
قَالَ : اجْلِسْ أُحَدِّثْكَ عَنْ الصَّوْمِ أَوْ الصِّيَامِ ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَضَعَ عَنْ الْمُسَافِرِ شَطْرَ الصَّلاةِ وَعَنْ الْمُسَافِرِ وَالْحَامِلِ وَالْمُرْضِعِ الصَّوْمَ أَوْ الصِّيَامَ وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ قَالَهُمَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كِلْتَاهُمَا أَوْ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَيَا لَهْفَ نَفْسِي فَهَلا كُنْتُ طَعِمْتُ مِنْ طَعَامِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .([4])
ومن رحمته r بالجنين والطفل أن الزانية الحامل لم يقم النبي r عليها حد الله إلا بعد أن وضعت حملها وأرضعت ولدها .
فقد روى مسلم (1695) عن عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ : .... 
قَالَ : فَجَاءَتْ الْغَامِدِيَّةُ فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي قَدْ زَنَيْتُ فَطَهِّرْنِي ، وَإِنَّهُ رَدَّهَا فَلَمَّا كَانَ الْغَدُ 
قَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لِمَ تَرُدُّنِي لَعَلَّكَ أَنْ تَرُدَّنِي كَمَا رَدَدْتَ مَاعِزًا فَوَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَحُبْلَى 
قَالَ: إِمَّا لا فَاذْهَبِي حَتَّى تَلِدِي .
فَلَمَّا وَلَدَتْ أَتَتْهُ بِالصَّبِيِّ فِي خِرْقَةٍ قَالَتْ : هَذَا قَدْ وَلَدْتُهُ ، قَالَ : اذْهَبِي فَأَرْضِعِيهِ حَتَّى تَفْطِمِيهِ ، فَلَمَّا فَطَمَتْهُ أَتَتْهُ بِالصَّبِيِّ فِي يَدِهِ كِسْرَةُ خُبْزٍ فَقَالَتْ : هَذَا يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ قَدْ فَطَمْتُهُ ، وَقَدْ أَكَلَ الطَّعَامَ فَدَفَعَ الصَّبِيَّ إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، ثُمَّ أَمَرَ بِهَا فَحُفِرَ لَهَا إِلَى صَدْرِهَا وَأَمَرَ النَّاسَ فَرَجَمُوهَا .... الحديث .
12 ـ يقول لويس سيديو ([5]) :
لا شي أدعى إلى راحة النفس من عناية محمد بالأولاد . فهو قد حرم "بأمر الله" عادة الوأد ,وشغل باله بحال اليتامى على الدوام...وكان يجد في ملاحظة صغار الأولاد أعظم لذة . ومما حدث ذات يوم أن كان محمد يصلي فوثب الحسين بن على رضي الله عنهما فوق ظهره فلم يبال بنظرات الحضور فانتظر صابرا إلى حين نزوله كما ورد . 
وما ألطف أقوال محمد عن حنان الأم وحب الوالدين , وما أجمل ما في كلمته (الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات)([6]) من تكريم الأمهات ! فيمكن أن يكتب فصل رائع من حياة محمد حول هذا الموضوع ([7]) 


(1) صحيح لغيره : أخرجه الترمذي (1920) ، وأبو داود(4943) وأحمد(6694) ،(7033) من طرق عن عبد الله بن عمرو به . وأخرجه الترمذي (1919) ، (1921) عن ابن عباس ، وأخرجه أحمد (22249) عن عبادة بت الصامت 

(1) صحيح : وأخرجه أحمد (2664)

(1) فتح الباري لابن حجر (10/583،584 ) باختصار

(2) صحيح : وأخرجه الترمذي (715) والنسائي (2274) ، وأحمد (1667) وإسناده صحيح 

(3) لويس سيديو (1808-1876) L.Sedillot
مستشرق فرنسي عكف عن نشر مؤلفات أبيه جان جاك سيديو الذي توفي عام 1832 قبل أن تتاح له فرصة إخراج كافة أعماله في تاريخ العلوم الإسلامية . وقد عين لويسا أمينا لمدرسة اللغات الشرقية (1831) وصنف كتابا بعنوان ( خلاصة تاريخ العرب) ضلا عن ( تاريخ العرب العام ) , وكتب العديد من الأبحاث والدراسات في المجلات المعروفة .

(1) ضعيف حدا : أخرجه القضاعي في مسند الشهاب (113) وأبو الشيخ الأصفهاني في الفوائد (25) والدولابي في الكنى والأسماء 
(1441) من حديث منصور بن مهاجر البكري ، عن أبي النضر الأبار ، عن أنس بن مالك به . ومنصور والأبار مجهولان . قال ألألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة (593) : و يغني عن هذا حديث معاوية بن جاهمة أنه جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله أردت أن
أغزو و قد جئت أستشيرك ؟ فقال : هل لك أم ؟ قال : نعم . قال : فالزمها فإن الجنة تحت رجليها .
رواه النسائي ( 2 / 54 ) ، و غيره كالطبراني ( 1 / 225 / 2) و سنده حسن إن شاء الله ، و صححه الحاكم ( 4 / 151 ) ، و وافقه الذهبي ، وأقره المنذري ( 3 / 214 ) 

(2) تاريخ العرب العام ص 110-111

----------

